# Reference Manual Question



## owiewave (Dec 28, 2010)

I am taking the PE exam in April (Enviro/Water Resources), and am gathering materials together. A co-worker lent me his Civil Engineering Reference Manual, dated 2002 (8th edition I believe). Does it really matter if I use this one versus paying for a new or slightly used one that is more current? In addition to that manual, I am using the 6 minute solutions books for practice problems, using the reference book more for the equations and tables. I can't imagine that the information changes much over the years, especially when the equations I've referenced so far were derived in the 18th and 19th century!!

I also wondered how much use the quick reference guide that accompanies the Reference Manual was to anybody during the exam. What I planned to do was to use the reference manual, but as I do practice problems, start to build a 3 ring binder with equations, tables, etc. to bring in with me. I figure if I put it together, I will know where to find things, and won't have to reference an index as much on the exam. Of course I won't think of everything, but with my other reference materials I hope to have everything covered.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sphynx (Dec 28, 2010)

Information hasn't changed much, but they did add some sections in the new one that wern't in the previous editions. The latest I think was a construction section. I used the 9th? edition this past Oct where there is now the 10th? (I can't remember it was one older) and had to bring a separate section for construction equations. However, I do not know how much, if any, construction is actually on the enviro/water exam as I took the Trans section.

I didn't use the quick reference guide because my CERM, 6min solutions, and other books were tabbed pretty well and I wanted to make sure I was always going with the correct equation and variables, and could double check if I was in the actual book instead of the quick guide.

Copying the index from your books and putting them into a 3-ring binder is a GREAT idea though so you dont have to be flipping 1000 pages at a time.

On a side note, I know alot of non-transpo engineers that took the trans section instead of their own section as it is supposed to be more straight forward.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Dec 28, 2010)

I think there are enough changes between the 8th and 11th edition to warrent buying a used copy of CERM, there will be a bunch for sale once the results are out. The primary difference is the construction section which has some new stuff but alot of stuff that was scattered about in other section is now in one place.

I think tabs are a waste of time, you will need hundreds of tabs to make them effective and what you have done is create an index, guess what, there is a great index in CERM. I suggest that you use the index for every practice problem and then you will be able to find anything quickly during the test. You are given plenty of time for the test so its not a matter of saving a few seconds, its a matter of answering the question accurately.

In the morning all you need is CERM, I think your idea (which you obviously stole from me) to have three ring binder is a great idea for the afternoon. That is because you need to acess infomation from several referances. I did not put everything in the binder but the obvious problems such as concrete mixtures, and such.

One thing I found to be very helpful is to write in the border of CERM the constants that will be needed for the equations, many times the constant is given in the text or within an example problem and you will have to hunt for it, write them in the border next to the equation and then you have all the infor needed to make the calc. If there is a table write the table number and the page so you can go right to it.

Good Luck


----------



## mpm1732 (Dec 29, 2010)

I took the OCT 2010 exam and bought the 11th edition CERM. I only bought it because I took the School of PE Review Course and I was told to get it as a reference. I think I could've gotten away with using an older edition of the CERM for both the review course and the exam.

As long as you start studying from whatever edition you buy, it shouldn't matter which one you get.

You can have my 11th edition for a good price if I find out I passed...GOOD LUCK


----------



## stuckinjersey (Dec 31, 2010)

you need whichever edition started including Construction/project scheduling. There are construction administration questions on every CIVIL exam.


----------



## geypo (Jan 2, 2011)

you may want to get a used copy of the cerm 11, now that lots reference material will be on sale.


----------

